# Fracino Heavenly



## Neech

Hi All

I have a Fracino Heavenly, which I love, although I don't like the fact the double portafilter basket only holds 14g. hence, I have been overfilling it and getting leakage problems, the seal could also have split i suppose.

Does anyone have any hints as to which brand I can purchase easily to bring this up to 18g or so? I have tried speaking to Fracino direct, and honestly, got nowhere with the lady in spares (am not sure she knew what coffee was







).

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coffeechap

get a vst or ims basket


----------



## Neech

thank you for your response, i will check them out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

VST and IMS baskets are a great option bear in mind the baskets are slightly wider and require a 58.35 / 58.4 tamper


----------



## seeq

Anyone else find that the 18g VST doesn't fit in a fracino PF? Any fixes for this?

Either you need to grind down the strange ridge at the bottom or buy a faema PF?


----------



## Yes Row

VST fits in the double PF but not the naked PF. Well not my Cherub original PFs


----------



## seeq

I've got a double and a single (although I'm sure it's only the spout that's different) original fracino PF and find the 18g VST won't fit in either.


----------



## Yes Row

Both my 18 and 20g fit mine...strange


----------



## seeq

Had another look this morning. It definitely won't fit.










There isn't much difference in size between the two baskets. The 18g VST is on the left, the stock fracino is on the right. The fracino basket is slightly more curved at thee bottom










There is a ridge around the bottom of the PF. That is what's preventing the basket fitting properly


----------



## seeq

Anyone else that can add to this? Someone must have these shallower portafilters! It's quite annoying the thought of having to buy a new one just to fit the VST 18g baskets in


----------



## El carajillo

Could you not have it bored out as a bottomless or do you need the double spout ?


----------



## seeq

I may think about getting the single one done, but I do use the double one as well. I wonder if I could find someone to grind down just that ridge, that's all that's stopping it fitting. I just find it odd that nobody else seems to have this issue, older PF maybe?


----------



## Yes Row

I have recently moved from my double PF with a VST to my naked one and back to my stock basket. I honestly believe my shots have got better. I put this down to better technique honed because of the naked PF and it has confirmed my thoughts that VSTs make bugger all difference and it is all hype (I am sure many, if not all, will disagree but that's my feeling)


----------



## seeq

I used to use the naked one almost religiously on my classic. I've got to a point where my shots nearly always ran perfectly so it's definitely helped perfect my tamp. Now I've got the fracino I'm not too fussed about a naked filter. Although they do look pretty cool


----------



## seeq

Finally solved my non fitting VST issue. Ground down that silly ridge. Here is a before and after shot. I'd like to have got it a bit more polished, but don't have the tools or practice, I've managed to get it smooth to the touch, I just feel I could get it a little tidier. However the VST now fits so I'm happy.


----------



## Tiny tamper

What tool did you use m8?


----------



## seeq

Dremel with a metal grinding attachment. I don't know what attachment, found it in the garage! Had a rough gauge one and a fine to polish it off.


----------



## Tiny tamper

I've been toying with the idea of buying a dremel to use on certain coffee related jobs such as yours, is it worth while getting?


----------



## seeq

I've had it for years for all sorts of little projects. It worked pretty well for that so I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tiny tamper said:


> I've been toying with the idea of buying a dremel to use on certain coffee related jobs such as yours, is it worth while getting?


I've been thinking of getting one too. I nearly buy the Maplins equivalent every time I go in.


----------



## Mike mc

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've been thinking of getting one too. I nearly buy the Maplins equivalent every time I go in.


I purchased a dremel a few years ago in B&Q.have a look there as there usually on offer over bank holiday weekends etc

Mines saved me a few times getting awkward screw heads cut off and old pipes you can't get a normal pipe cutter around


----------



## Yes Row

Got a cracking dremel type device from Costcos. Really good and only £20ish


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yes Row said:


> Got a cracking dremel type device from Costcos. Really good and only £20ish


Costco are really great for stuff like that. They only sell one of something but generally it's great quality at a brilliant price. Non members can also buy from their website as well (5% surcharge) though the range isn't the same


----------

